# God is NOW HERE!!!!!



## Khanjari (Jul 2, 2014)

Yesterday night we had a fire at the house and it was on the outside of the house so we could not smell it or feel it. Neighbors across the road saw it, knocked on our house, called 911 already and one of them brought the fire extinguisher and put out the fire!

911 asked for everyone in the house to Come out. All of us in the house are safe... my MIL, my 2 yr old, my husband and I. The firemen were there for 2 hours trying to find out what caused it and they think it is the lightening! !!! Took my 2 yr old to the neighbors house ( he just came and told me that it wasn't a good idea to expose the little one to the smoke and so I should take her there)

We spent the night at one of our relatives as there was no power in the house. The restoration person came today and he said that the place where the fire happened ( with the water heater being on the other side of the wall and the breakers being besides the water heater) THIS IS A MIRACLE!!!!!! GOD ALONE KNOWS HOW THE HOUSE DID NOT CATCH FIRE AND HOW IT IS STILL STANDING!!!!! The electrician will fix the wires (that the firemen accidentally cut off while looking for the cause of fire)and we will get the power back too!!!! 

Sorry for the long post but had to share!


----------



## judymoody (Jul 2, 2014)

Glad you are all safe!


----------



## Jencat (Jul 2, 2014)

How scary!  Very glad your neighbors saw it and acted so quickly.


----------



## Carty812 (Jul 2, 2014)

Truly a miracle, I will take the time to give thanks with you today. As well as keep you in my future prayers as your restoration is finished. I too have a two year and can't imagine what I would do if it became unsafe for him at my house. Thank goodness for your neighbor and thoughtfulness and willingness to act. God bless you and the everyday hero's right around he corner.


----------



## neeners (Jul 2, 2014)

miracle!  glad everyone is safe.  hope the renovations get completed smoothly.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 2, 2014)

So glad you and the family are safe!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jul 2, 2014)

Glad y'all are safe! God is good.


----------



## SparksnFlash (Jul 2, 2014)

So very glad for you that all are safe.  God is with you always.  Um, maybe this is inappropriate - How's the soap?


----------



## scotsman (Jul 2, 2014)

I am glad everybody is safe and your house is ok. Had a really bad house fire back in '09 where I lost everything, including the house. Wouldn't want to see anybody go through that.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 2, 2014)

Im glad that you and your family are safe. 
<Deleted the rest, not helpful, sorry>


----------



## Khanjari (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your time everyone!  

It definitely is a miracle! Counting blessings of God, elderly, family and friends! 

I still can't believe all this happened!


----------



## lenarenee (Jul 2, 2014)

I have no words. 

I have some idea of how you're feeling; my dorm caught fire in college, and just a few weeks ago was surrounded by the fires in Carlsbad/San Marcos CA. I drive by the burned out places every day; one just a mile from our house. My newly divorced friend lost her apt. and her cat. 

As I drive by those burned areas, I see hundreds of things that weren't burned: schools, parks, homes, businesses. People  really stepped up to help out, and of the fire/police were outstanding.

Thanks for reminding me that God uses us, if we're willing, to do His best work.

So very, very grateful you, your family, home are safe. Hugs!


----------



## Khanjari (Jul 2, 2014)

Gini said:


> So very glad for you that all are safe.  God is with you always.  Um, maybe this is inappropriate - How's the soap?



Soap is good!  Thanks for asking it was not on that side of the house where soap stuff is!!!!


----------



## Khanjari (Jul 2, 2014)

scotsman said:


> I am glad everybody is safe and your house is ok. Had a really bad house fire back in '09 where I lost everything, including the house. Wouldn't want to see anybody go through that.



I am so sorry that you had to go through that! I am sure you must miss your old house :hugs:


----------



## maya (Jul 2, 2014)

House fires are terrifying. We had one too when I was a teen. I am so glad everyone is okay.


----------



## scotsman (Jul 3, 2014)

I do miss the house but a couple blessings came from the fire. Losing virtually everything taught me to be less materialistic and to better appreciate the immaterial things in my life even more. It also showed me who my true friends were. There were several people in my life who went above and beyond to help me through the ordeal and were instrumental in helping me get back on my feet. The fire happened in the middle of the night while everybody was sleeping. I just happened to wake up out of a dead sleep and smelled the smoke so I was able to wake everybody else up and get them out of the house. We all got out unharmed...including our pet turtles. I shudder to think what would have happened had I not woken up that night. The thing is that I'm a very deep sleeper and can sleep through virtually anything. I firmly believe that God was watching over me that night and made sure I woke up so that I could get everybody to safety. I am so happy that you and your family are safe. I will pray that you get your power back quickly and things return to normal. God bless.


----------



## Jeanea (Jul 3, 2014)

To God Be The Glory. I'm so glad you all are ok, including the house.


----------



## godschild (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank the Lord!  I'm so glad to hear that yall are safe.  He has saved me many times.  I will keep yall in my prayers.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thinking of you and your family as you work through this life event. Bless your neighbor for their swift action. Very glad everyone is safe.


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank God you and your family are safe! God bless!


----------



## Khanjari (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank you guys for your prayers and support! The power is back on and I worked a little today from home too!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jul 4, 2014)

God is good all the time!  So thankful for His many blessings!


----------



## KristaY (Jul 4, 2014)

What an amazing story of His work in your life! I'm so happy you and your family are safe and that God put such terrific neighbors in your lives. Thanksgiving has come a few months early!


----------

